# Decent   Return On Wood Purchase



## W.Y. (Feb 19, 2010)

Some here might recall this mini wood purchase I made over the border in Kalispell, Montana on the 24th of January.
The wood cost me a little over $200.00







Well less than a month later and some puttering around in my shop now and again to make a few things I decided to see what my returns should be from it when the Saturday morning farmers market/craft sales start again for the spring, summer and fall season. .
So far I have made one bowl from a board, three padauk platters on pedestals, 4 potpourri bowls, 2 rolling pins , 3 cutting boards, 7 mirrors , 5 tea lights, three lamps and can't remember if there were any more items. So far when totaling the selling price it comes to $903.00. 
I still have this much left. 5' each of purple-heart and maple and the other shorter pieces plus a box of cut offs for some smaller projects. 






Will soon be time to get busy at some logs of free wood of various kinds that have been drying while I have been playing around with this bit of dressed lumber.


----------



## theHullTurn (Feb 19, 2010)

Looks like you made a good investment!


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Feb 19, 2010)

William,

Did you get that from the guys at Glacier Hardwoods? They are great to work with and their prices are really pretty reasonable.

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## bitshird (Feb 19, 2010)

William, I'd say you got a dog gone good return and with more to come you bet.


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry but this will be my last post here unless someone can help me. I could not find the appropriate board to post this on  but I did ask on another board here not long ago about the log in problem.
 I have been a member here for MANY years. A couple months ago the site wanted me to log in every time I come here. Apparently this has happened with others as well about the same time. Of course I check "remember me " but it never does. I have "remember me saved in every other site I go to on the internet and it always saves my log in data. This one no longer will.
I have spent many hours trying to get around this and even tried re-registering with a different  name  and  address but it will not save my log on  info. I am back to my original user name and email address now..

When I inquired on another board here the only help I got was to delete my cookies in my computer . That is not an option for me. Last time I deleted  cookies  I had to log back into every other site I go to in order to have them remember me again.
I am in many more sites of different interests than just woodworking so I don't want to spend a whole day or more getting my cookies re-set again  for all those  sites  just because this one will not save my log on info.
I find it very frustrating to have to log in to a site every time I need to answer a question for  someone.

Best regards and I hope management or someone else can help me get out of this predicament.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2010)

William O Young said:


> Sorry but this will be my last post here unless someone can help me. I could not find the appropriate board to post this on but I did ask on another board here not long ago about the log in problem.
> I have been a member here for MANY years. A couple months ago the site wanted me to log in every time I come here. Apparently this has happened with others as well about the same time. Of course I check "remember me " but it never does. I have "remember me saved in every other site I go to on the internet and it always saves my log in data. This one no longer will.
> I have spent many hours trying to get around this and even tried re-registering with a different name and address but it will not save my log on info. I am back to my original user name and email address now..
> 
> ...


 

To delete a certain cookie *:
• Select "Tools"
• Select "Internet Options".
• Open the "General" tab.
• In "Browsing history" area click the "Settings" button.
• Click the "View files" button.
• Click the 'Name' column heading to sort all the files alphabetically, and then scroll down until you see files that begin with the prefix Cookie:. All cookies will have that prefix, and they usually contain the name of the website that created the cookie.
• Right-click the cookie you want to delete, click Delete.


If you are not able to store the cookie from this site you may have the setting abit to high for this site. May have to lower it. I would try cleaning the cookies related to this site alone and then resign in and see if it recognises it. If not you may have to lower the setting abit.


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 21, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> To delete a certain cookie *:
> • Select "Tools"
> • Select "Internet Options".
> • Open the "General" tab.
> ...


 
Been there, done that  several times over the last month . All of the above. 
There must be a millon cookies in that cookies folder and a few nights   night ago I was so determined to find and delete the corrupted cookie   that I spent until 2.00am   seaching through them . But it was not to be.  Cookies for all my other sites and everything else in my  computer  are there and easily recognized but no sign of either IAP or International Association of Pen Turners. .
This makes me believe that the cookie for this site is listed as something other those  two.
If I could only find the right cookie that appplies to this site and delete it and then log in again it wouuld probably remember me like it has done for so many years. 
I have been a member of this site so long that I think it was the very first pen site I joined before ever hearing of the many dozens of other ones that are still easily accessible.


----------



## JimB (Feb 21, 2010)

Have you sent Jeff a PM or email? When he made the big chnages to the site a while back I had some problems that were specific to me. He was able to help me out.


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 21, 2010)

In the last half hour I discovered that the cookie would be penturners .org and not IAP or American association of pen turners. 
So went back into my cookies and deleted it and logged in again. Still wouldn't remember me . Logged in a few more times to be sure and same thing.
I am going to go back in and see if I can find any more penturners.org cookies saved . If there are and I delete them and if it saves my log in data then I will reply that it worked.
If it doesn't then I won't persue it any farther because I have spent way too many hours on this . Probably totals days if they had been added up. 

*EDIT*

*OK, everything I have done so far has proved to be a useless waste of time. .*
*I would like to delete my account and then try to re-register to see if that would fix the problem.*
*Only problem is I cannot find anywhere in the UserCP to delete my account. Does anyone here know where I can find the delete account button ? .*

*My Join Date here shows that I joined Aug 2008 but that is a fairly recent  registration. Something like this happened before and I had to re-register at that time . My original registartion was many years before Aug of 2008.*


----------



## mranum (Feb 21, 2010)

Not sure if you have this before or not but download this program or another like it.
Glary Utilities
http://www.glaryutilities.com/gu.html Do not use the Green *"DOWNLOAD HERE!" *,right under that you will see the correct spot   DOWNLOAD NOW button in blue letters.

Its completely free and I have used it for a long time now with no bad experiences.

When you install it and its ready to run, under the "1 click maintinence" tab make sure to have ALL of the boxes checked.  This will completely "CLEAN" your internet traces, passwords,etc.  It will find tons of issues no doubt, it does on mine and I try to run it every month or so or whenever I get some sort of glitch like what your experiencing.

When I have it set so all of those boxes are checked then the first time back on any forum I will have to log in again, but only that time assuming I have the "remember me" box checked when logging in.

Hope it helps and good luck!


----------



## sgimbel (Feb 21, 2010)

I checked out "glaryutilities" but it is not free.  Did I miss something?


----------



## cdbakkum (Feb 21, 2010)

William, I am having the same problem and have had for a couple of months, therefore I do not use this site but very little. Carl


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 21, 2010)

mranum said:


> Not sure if you have this before or not but download this program or another like it.
> Glary Utilities
> http://www.glaryutilities.com/gu.html Do not use the Green *"DOWNLOAD HERE!" *,right under that you will see the correct spot DOWNLOAD NOW button in blue letters.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your offer of help  but I really have no intention of adding a program like that to my computer . My computer works fine on all other sites . The problem is localized strictly to this one and it must be corrupted in some other way than just a cookie and my computer is picking that up. .

Of course I had to log in again  to  post this reply  but I have tried something else. I had previously tried to re-register with my hotmail account instead of this one which is my service providers account. It wouldn't accept a hotmail registration.
So I tried again using my gmail account with new user name and new password etc  and it accepted me as a new member . 
 I got  verification of my registration back immediately  by gmail I am awaiting approval from administration . After it is approved I will be using my initials  of W.Y. for my user (screen) name and of course I will be started as new member status


----------



## mranum (Feb 21, 2010)

sgimbel said:


> I checked out "glaryutilities" but it is not free.  Did I miss something?




They have a free version and a "pro"(pay) version, I thought the link I posted was for the free version. 
You can try this link instead.

http://download.cnet.com/Glary-Util...08531.html?part=dl-6280556&subj=dl&tag=button

Lots of good free programs out there.


No problem William, just trying to help.

Matt


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 21, 2010)

mranum said:


> They have a free version and a "pro"(pay) version, I thought the link I posted was for the free version.
> You can try this link instead.
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Glary-Util...08531.html?part=dl-6280556&subj=dl&tag=button
> ...


 
Hey Matt,
It wasn't that I had any objections at all to your help . I appreciate any helpful suggestions from anyone.
It was just that I have a couple similar programs on my computer that work basically the same way. I wouldn't want to be without my registry cleaner etc. Keeps things up to full speed.
However , I did download the one you provided just out of curiosity and it is basically the same as a couple I already have .

My new registration has been approved and activated and when I try to post on that new log in info I can not reply to messages yet or even start new ones because it says I have been put into the moderation queue 


> Your account has been activated but you are currently in the moderation queue to be added to the forum.


so whenever that gets cleared up I will be back as W.Y. (as long as it will remember my new identity). If it doesn't , I will just join the number of lurkers that have turned into  strictly  lurkers only for the same reason.


----------



## mranum (Feb 21, 2010)

Not a problem William, I hope it works for ya this time.

Don't ya just love computers? :tongue:

Matt


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2010)

William O Young said:


> Hey Matt,
> It wasn't that I had any objections at all to your help . I appreciate any helpful suggestions from anyone.
> It was just that I have a couple similar programs on my computer that work basically the same way. I wouldn't want to be without my registry cleaner etc. Keeps things up to full speed.
> However , I did download the one you provided just out of curiosity and it is basically the same as a couple I already have .
> ...


 

Did you give Jeff a ping???  He does not read all these posts so he may not even know you are having a problem. I am sure he would be able to do something.


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 22, 2010)

*I Give Up . *

Got this email this morning saying I am all approved. Thought Oh .. great , glad that got fixed , now I won't have to log on every single time .



> Dear W.Y.,
> We have now activated your account at the International Association of Penturners. The forums can be found here:
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php
> Your login details are as follows:
> ...


 
Logged in and the site came up fine . Did not log out but just left as normal like with all other sites so it would remember me next time I came back.
Tried several times before this one and had to log in every time. Obviously has nothing to do with cookies because a cookie is now saved for my newest registration. Can't be my computer because it will remember me for every other site on the internet . 
This has been one of my favorite sites and one of the first ones I joined way back when I retired and decided to take up woodworking along with my other hobbies.
I have learned a lot in this site and have enjoyed exchanging ideas and experiences with members here. 

I will now join the others that have recently experienced the same log on problems and will become a lurker along with them rather than a contributor. 
A person can learn a lot by lurking but it is much more fun to participate and share experiences. Fortunately there are many dozens of other similar WW sites where I can share my experiences without having to log on every time someone asks a question. 

I am now registerd in here as both Willam O Young and W.Y with separte passwords and seperate email accounts and either one will accept me as long as I log on EVERY TIME 

It was nice exchanging ideas with members here while it lasted. I wish everyone all the best in their woodworking endeavors and I'll see some of you a little further down the creek where we can exchange ideas without having to be continually logging on every time there is an inquiry in a discussion or on one of the WW items we show a picture of . . . :wink:


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 22, 2010)

What did you do before the days of computers?
We had to either get in a car and drive somewhere to see each other, or call on the phone which meant dialling a number.

What is the big deal about having to re-log in?

For the amount of inconvenience it is, I don't have any issues with having to do it.

Sorry, but I as one DO NOT feel bad for someone who wants to quit cause they have to type a few letters!

Wonder how these people got along before comps had the ability to remember passwords.

Of course, I still have to type in a login and password every day for work in order to keep my job safe, so this little annoyance does not bother me.

Just my .02

Jerry


----------



## jeff (Feb 22, 2010)

William

This is the first time I've seen this thread.

First, this is not a server problem. It's a local browser or computer issue. Guaranteed. 

I have reproduced this problem multiple times on multiple computers and the fix always works for me. Here's the process that works for me. (I use firefox, your experience will vary on other browsers...)

Log off the site using the Log Out pick on the navbar.
Go to wherever in your browser you need to remove individual cookies.
On FF 3.5.6 that's tools/options/privacy/remove individual cookies.
Remove cookies for penturners.org
Clear your browser cache via whatever means your browser provides
Shut all open browser windows
Open a new browser window, go to the site
Log on, checking the remember me box.

If that does not work, then you have some further issue with cookies or firewall or browser security settings.

Good Luck


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 22, 2010)

jeff said:


> William
> 
> This is the first time I've seen this thread.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your response Jeff. Much appreciated. 
I have done all of the above with both address's except I am on IE7 browser and nothing corrects it.. I will not change browsers because I am familiar with IE7 and it works fine on all other sites and used to work fine on this site until around the ened of last year and first of this year when other members were experiencing the same thing. . 

Possibly if I were to delete all cookies in my entire computer it might correct it but it takes way to long to get back into all those sites I have in my computer that I have been accumulating over the last 15 years or so . Some I have forgotten passwords to but bring them up occasionally and they remember me . It saves me from  going through the "forgot password ? " routine and having them send me a new long numbered one and then changing it in my profile to the one I want and can more easily remember. I have cookies saved for a lot of discussion board sites other than just woodworking like health and fishing and music and many other activities of interest . 
Whenever I have a computer problem I always put a posti note on the side of my computer that says DO NOT delete my cookies and point it out to the teckies because I know how long it takes to re-instate them all.
When having a computer crash or when some of those guys in the service shops delete cookies as the first thing some want to do before checking anything else out or when changing from old computer to new one is the only time I have experienced having every cookie deleted . 
If one of the above computer problems just mentioned ever happens again and I need to renew all my cookies I will try posting a message or replying to one and see if it will save my log in data. 
Best regards.
Bill


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahhh, it's nice when you can get your wood pre-planed.  My source for those woods is very cheap, compared to the rest of the market, but it's all rough.  Those are nice specimens too.  The purpleheart even looks like it's got some curl, or beeswing figure.  
Rob


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 22, 2010)

W.Y. said:


> Thanks for your response Jeff. Much appreciated.
> I have done all of the above with both address's except I am on IE7 browser and nothing corrects it.. I will not change browsers because I am familiar with IE7 and it works fine on all other sites and used to work fine on this site until around the ened of last year and first of this year when other members were experiencing the same thing. .
> 
> Possibly if I were to delete all cookies in my entire computer it might correct it but it takes way to long to get back into all those sites I have in my computer that I have been accumulating over the last 15 years or so . Some I have forgotten passwords to but bring them up occasionally and they remember me . It saves me from going through the "forgot password ? " routine and having them send me a new long numbered one and then changing it in my profile to the one I want and can more easily remember. I have cookies saved for a lot of discussion board sites other than just woodworking like health and fishing and music and many other activities of interest .
> ...


 

There is a threshold on the sensitivity of your computer to read and accept cookies. You may need to lower it. If it is higher than middle range than that could be your problem. If you are lower than middle range than you either may try abit lower or else just log in every time. Just a thought.


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 23, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> There is a threshold on the sensitivity of your computer to read and accept cookies. You may need to lower it. If it is higher than middle range than that could be your problem. If you are lower than middle range than you either may try abit lower or else just log in every time. Just a thought.


.

John.
When I saw your suggestion I had high hopes that would be the cause of the problem so I tried it. 

My internet security was set at medium high as default so I changed that to medium
My sensitivity to read cookies has only three settings. High , Medium or Low. It was on medium so I changed it to low .

Unfortunately it didn't help any and the the way the settings were before I tried that are just fine for all other sites so I will put them back where they were so as to have my computer better protected. ....

Hey who knows, someday maybe all my cookies will get all wiped out at once and I can take a day or two out of the shop and away from regular computing and restore them all and see if it works for this site as well. If I get tired of just lurking after a period of time I just might wipe them all out anyway for my own satisfaction .
But no way do I want to start new topics or participate in ones on the go that require a log in every single time I come here. Sometimes that can be a dozen log ons in one day for some topics. . 
Some say what did you do before we had computers. . ? ? We rode bicycles and used snail mail :biggrin: Today we have settings that we can use that make it easier and faster for us to do things in this fast paced old world . 
We paid for those settings when we bought the computers so why not use them (when and where they work) . Shortcuts to get to the same place is the way of the modern world. 

Cheers and see ya around the sites.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 23, 2010)

W.Y. said:


> .
> 
> John.
> When I saw your suggestion I had high hopes that would be the cause of the problem so I tried it.
> ...


 



One last suggestion from me. When you loggin in and after you check around the site try using the log out button. This should clear the cookies also. Then try logging in again as normal and see if it remembers you. Don't forget to click on the remember me button. There has to be some setting that is not allowing this site to store the cookie and I am no computer expert as you know so I have no other suggestions. Sorry. We tried.


----------



## W.Y. (Feb 23, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> One last suggestion from me. When you loggin in and after you check around the site try using the log out button. This should clear the cookies also. Then try logging in again as normal and see if it remembers you. Don't forget to click on the remember me button. There has to be some setting that is not allowing this site to store the cookie and I am no computer expert as you know so I have no other suggestions. Sorry. We tried.


 
I appreciate the suggestions from everyone here but I had tried that half a dozen times in the past week   because it was an obvious thing to try to re-set the cookie  and  that didn't work either. At least I am not alone with this . I have had emails from people with the same problem asking me how to correct it . That is like the blind leading the blind in this situation  . .
When I log out I get this 


> All cookies cleared!
> 
> Return to the page you were previously viewing
> Go to forums index


 
When I log back in and then leave the site my cookies are not saved. . It is just as if I am logging out every time rather than just leaving. 

I think we have exhausted all possibilities  now apart from wiping all  cookies entirely from my computer with   no guarantee that it would help at all and that is why I am reluctant to do it. I really don't think it would help because it is only going to wipe out the cookie for this site along with all the rest and I have cleared the cookies manually for this site alone  many times now. Guess it's going to remain a mystery. 

I have spent way too much time with this and I really  do appreciate the time others have spent trying to help.

I am way  behind on shop work  now  and I am about to embark on a very  special turning project that I have never tackled before that I have followed a series of  seven  videos as a tutorial to make it . I am off to my shop to get something done and will refrain from answereing any more messages unless it looks like something that would correct this situation .
I will still lurk the various boards whenever I get a chance because I don't have to log in for that and I WILL log in if I see something of extreme importance to me that I want to respond to .

Like I said earlier, there are many members here that are also in other sites that I participate in  so for   the ones that are in the other sites as well as this one , . . . we'll see you a little further down the creek. . It's nice to get different views from different people  about woodworking on a few sites rather than keeping  ones eggs all in one basket  :wink:

Take care and hope everyones   woodworking  experiences are  most enjoyable and productive. .


----------

